# Happy Birthday, Andy M!



## Cooking Goddess

Wishing you family, fellowship, and food on your day. Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Andy

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Andy!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday Andy!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Andy!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday Andy!!  Hope you have a great day.

CG, I want that pie.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Andy!  I hope you have a wonderful day and a great upcoming year!


----------



## msmofet

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kayelle

Happy Birthday Andy!! We're the same age for a few days!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, Andy! Have a great day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> ...CG, I want that pie.



Sorry, but you'll need to get yours on Google Images, too. Sadly, it isn't sitting on my table...


----------



## Silversage

Happy Birthday Andy!  To  one of the kindest people here - you deserve a great year.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all very much.  I'm now six dozen.

I sent SO off to Florida this afternoon to visit her family.  Went to do some shopping for food for my personal 12 day orgy of things SO doesn't like.

Sadly between a supermarket and Costco, I couldn't score any duck breast or rack of lamb.  So we're in the midst of making Luca Lazzari's lasagna for tonight.

I think a glass or two of red is in order.


----------



## Silversage

D'Artagnan will overnight some wonderful duck breast.


----------



## Dawgluver

"On the first day of Andy's Christmas, his Costco gave to he, no duck breast, but a partridge in a pear tree."

You have to sing this really fast, or else it won't fit.

Second verse.  "On the second day of Christmas, Andy's Costco  gave to he, no rack of lamb, but two turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree."


----------



## Katie H

Happy birthday, Andy!  Hope you've had a great day and savor each of your 12 days of your goodies.  Best wishes for a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> "On the first day of Andy's Christmas, his Costco gave to he, no duck breast, but a partridge in a pear tree."
> 
> You have to sing this really fast, or else it won't fit.
> 
> Second verse.  "On the second day of Christmas, Andy's Costco  gave to he, no rack of lamb, but two turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree."


----------



## buckytom

Andy, I spent all day trying to think of something clever, or funny, or poignant to say about your birthday. I must have thought of 1000 things, but none of them could encompass or add up to what respect and adoration that I have of you as a cook, and more importantly as a person.

You have been a steady source of knowledge as well as good will towards all.

So I guess that's what I have to say. Happy Birthday, thousands of times. Each one a wish for you to be hsppy and healthy and to keep being the you we love.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you Katie and BT.


----------

